# Telosa  ....  city of the future planned for the desert



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2021)

https://robbreport.com/shelter/new-...bjarke-ingels-telosa-utopian-city-1234634142/

https://cityoftelosa.com/about/

https://www.dezeen.com/2021/09/01/bjarke-ingels-telosa-city-marc-lore/








Would love to see this come about.  Amazing.
They are saying around 2030 for this city,  built from scratch,   to take shape.
.... looking into 4 or 5 different states at present to find a location.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 7, 2021)

WHY?

There is a water shortage   which doesn't  appear to be getting any better.

Hope they put those  plans on hold.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 7, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> WHY?
> 
> There is a water shortage   which doesn't  appear to be getting any better.
> 
> Hope they put those  plans on hold.



that's exactly what I was thinking when I read the title to this thread...


----------



## Shero (Sep 7, 2021)

It looks scary, would not want to live there!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2021)

The thing that interests me about this project and other recent headline grabbing news is that individuals and corporations are now doing things that used to be done by forward thinking governments.

This shift and the concentration of such immense wealth/power in private hands concerns me.

I’m not sure what if anything could be or should be done but such power in the wrong hands could at some point upset or certainly reshape our way of life.


----------



## Tom 86 (Sep 7, 2021)

Seen this on my newscast this morning.  They even commented on WHERE are they going to get their water?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2021)

Water will be a problem...


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2021)

They plan for a water system that is 'resilient'  to drought.     

The following addresses the concerns,   when you can get into the website!   ....  It's a busy website. 


https://cityoftelosa.com


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2021)

Some of what is written on their various sites.


Aside from the social aspect, Telosa would come with a heavy focus on sustainability. This would be a city with no cars, and you’d be excused if you noted with a sense of bitterness that forward-looking developers are perhaps too focused on abolishing the car as we know it. Lore still allows for some vehicular traffic in the center of Telosa, but makes it very clear from the start: the city would belong to pedestrians and cyclists. At most, there would be _“slow-moving”_ autonomous vehicles, as well as an underground system of trains or other type of public transport. 

Lore doesn’t _“have it in for”_ the car just for the heck of it. His city simply doesn’t have room and purpose for it: everything will be within a 15-minute walking distance. Goodbye, long and tedious daily work commute, hello, more personal time! For everything else, there would be e-bikes, the autonomous pods, the underground public transport, and flying taxis, or what we call today eVTOLs. Telosa would be zero carbon from the get-go. 

Telosa would reuse and recirculate water, collect rainwater, use solar panels, have aeroponic gardens for fresh produce, and use technology to cut down on waste and maximize the use of all available resources. The “beacon” of the city will be the so-called Equitism Tower, which stands in the center.


Speaking of land, Lore says this is where Telosa will be most innovative. The city will be built on a piece of land that will be donated to a community endowment. The community endowment will manage all income generated by and on the land, directing funds towards education, city services, healthcare and housing, without raising taxes. 

*For the time being, Telosa is just a plan, but Lore is convinced it will be able to welcome new residents by 2030. As noted above, the city will be built in the U.S., with the shortlist of possible locations including Utah, Nevada, Idaho, Arizona, Texas, and the Appalachian Region.* The estimated cost of the entire city is of about $400 billion, funded by investors, government backing and subsidies, and any American citizen who wishes to move in will be welcome to. 

The plan is to complete the construction in stages, with the first part housing 50,000 residents across a comparatively smaller area and a price tag of “just” $25 billion. Ultimately, Telosa should become home to about 5 million residents, but the density of the population won’t be bigger than what we have today in San Francisco.


----------

